# TSLA Stock Price Discussion - 2019 Q4



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

We haven't created this thread for the current quarter either.
So, analyst coverage in the other pinned thread.

My TSLA holding had been in the red.
But after the Q3 earnings report, I'm...


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Ah. Now the costumes in School of Rock make perfect sense.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

This is where I struggle. I feel like I should sell soon because at some point this run will end, it'll dip and I'll buy back in. I'm a strong believer in the stock long term but I also believe especially with Tesla you can buy and sell it pretty frequently to take gains.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> This is where I struggle. I feel like I should sell soon because at some point this run will end, it'll dip and I'll buy back in. I'm a strong believer in the stock long term but I also believe especially with Tesla you can buy and sell it pretty frequently to take gains.


It always seems like you should be able to take advantage of volatility by buying and selling those ups and downs as they seem regular enough especially when looking back. But you are timing the market. Good luck with that. And I mean that since you can win. But the fact that you led with "this is where I struggle" leads me to believe you're not a gambler.


----------



## Silvermagic3 (Dec 18, 2017)

I decided to cash a little out at the $328 mark and get me the FSD with the profit . Figured Tesla made me the money I should give it back LOL, also the FSD price is suppose to go up on the 1st.

FYI, at least in CA there was no tax on the $3k price.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey Hey, My My...


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

slasher016 said:


> I'm a strong believer in the stock long term but I also believe especially with Tesla you can buy and sell it pretty frequently to take gains.


I'm a strong believer too, but I've also bought and sold with some of the dips and spikes. I believe that very big, rapid changes are almost always over-reactions. But you never know the future and you never know as it rises whether it'll ever return this low again, or as it sinks, how low can it go? Some of my personal rules for TSLA stock are:
- Have a base amount that I plan to keep for decades,
- Always have some cash to buy more on an irrational dip,
- Consider selling/buying some on +/- 10% changes in one day,
- Don't use any money that I need to live on. I have one rollover account I've dedicated to my TSLA purchases. Maybe it will implode. Maybe it will be worth millions. I'll be ok either way. The latter would be more fun.

I truly think Tesla has developed game-changing cars, and I wish the company to succeed, regardless of how I profit from it.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

M3OC Rules said:


> It always seems like you should be able to take advantage of volatility by buying and selling those ups and downs as they seem regular enough especially when looking back. But you are timing the market. Good luck with that. And I mean that since you can win. But the fact that you led with "this is where I struggle" leads me to believe you're not a gambler.


I am a gambler! But I don't always win. I'm going to hold a little longer. I feel like it's going to top around 335-345 then dip again. ** This is not financial advice. Don't sue me when I'm wrong. **


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Don't sue me when I'm wrong.


Does that mean I can if you're right?


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> I am a gambler! But I don't always win. I'm going to hold a little longer. I feel like it's going to top around 335-345 then dip again. ** This is not financial advice. Don't sue me when I'm wrong. **


 I don't disagree with your logic. Seems reasonable since it has been there before and its almost there. Ford sure isn't getting any respect for their announcement yesterday.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

Against the advice of my retirement account manager I converted $5k from my IRA to TSLA back in April. It's now up 50% for me.

Long TSLA baby!


----------



## Carotene (Oct 11, 2018)

slasher016 said:


> This is where I struggle. I feel like I should sell soon because at some point this run will end, it'll dip and I'll buy back in. I'm a strong believer in the stock long term but I also believe especially with Tesla you can buy and sell it pretty frequently to take gains.


Yes, you feel like this can be done. But it can't. Otherwise, you wouldnt be on this board. You'd be relaxing on your yacht enjoying being the richest man in the world.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

RocketRay said:


> Against the advice of my retirement account manager


You mean, your spouse? Never do that, dude.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Carotene said:


> Yes, you feel like this can be done. But it can't. Otherwise, you wouldnt be on this board. You'd be relaxing on your yacht enjoying being the richest man in the world.


Heh, you have to have a ton of capital to be able to do that. I've done very well with Tesla buying and selling. It's just not in huge dollar values. Here's my history:

In: $297 Out: $342
In: $276 Out: $282 (I sold earlier than I wanted to on this to buy my Model 3)
In: $272 Out: $348
In: $300 Out: $219 (I needed the capital but I chose poorly - I thought it was going to drop more to buy back. It didn't)

Now i'm in for $261 and holding still for now.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Sure does feels good to be vindicated after fighting those pesky TSLAQ moles on the internet.


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr. J said:


> You mean, your spouse? Never do that, dude.


Hehe. No, it was the retirement account manager. "Are you sure you want to do this?" Yes, I'm sure.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It starting to feel more and more dull on my part never having joined the crowd of TSLA owners though I own a T≡SLA. Guess my ‘retirement account manager’ and ‘managing director’ @ home might object yet it’s a lame excuse... since I believe in the future of the company.  

Mainly I struggle with recovering from very bad experience with owning stock in the early nineties...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Mainly I struggle with recovering from very bad experience with owning stock in the early nineties...


My bad experience was in the early 2000's, with the big tech bubble burst.

I bought Tesla because I believe they'll successfully grow and offer several mainstream vehicles (3, Y, pickup, semi), a few low-volume vehicles (S, X, Roadster). That kind of growth can't be ignored by the markets forever (or - more realistically - can't be countered by big-pocket short-seller manipulations forever).


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> That kind of growth can't be ignored by the markets forever


Does this make sense when their market cap is larger than auto companies who saw that growth decades ago?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Does this make sense when their market cap is larger than auto companies who saw that growth decades ago?


Tesla isn't comparable to other "auto companies". Most of those companies now outsource the manufacturing of just about every part, and only concern themselves with design, engine development and final assembly.

To properly compare Tesla, think of Tesla as a combination of:

A traditional auto manufacturer
A car stereo manufacturer
A seat manufacturer
A battery manufacturer
A motor manufacturer
A motor control system manufacturer
Then there are the parts that were never part of traditional manufacturing.

An entire dealership network
An entire fueling network
And then of course:

An autonomous driving company
A solar power company
An energy storage company


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> Tesla isn't comparable to other "auto companies". Most of those companies now outsource the manufacturing of just about every part, and only concern themselves with design, engine development and final assembly.
> 
> To properly compare Tesla, think of Tesla as a combination of:
> 
> ...


Even considering this, GM's revenue was 7x greater than Tesla's in 2018.
While I agree that Tesla has huge potential for growth, I'm concerned they're still overvalued at this stage of growth.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm afraid that I agree with @iChris93. Much of that anticipated growth is likely already priced in. Worrisome.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> I'm afraid that I agree with @iChris93. Much of that anticipated growth is likely already priced in. Worrisome.


I still own some stocks and am long, just super long.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> I still own some stocks and am long, just super long.


As Tesla finally becomes profitable, I think it's getting to the point where it can be valued as a stock (by people smarter than me). It's a leap of faith, but worth (to me) a tiny allocation in the portfolio. The early stage of EVs and battery storage seem to present huge growth prospects. I've never been a fan of the solar acquisition, but that might pay off.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Did anyone else think that the leaked email about the 100k (overestimate) delivery goal was a trap for the shorts?


----------



## MrBill (Sep 30, 2018)

Personally, I think the stock has hit a temporary plateau and will grow from there. I think that over the next few years Tesla will maintain a strong position in the automobile market. Right now, they're the #1 car manufacturer in the country. Ford, Chrysler and GM are all losing money. I remember with glee when an engineer from one of the major companies said essentially "We've been making cars for over a century. Tesla isn't going to teach us anything about making cars that we don't already know." US Car manufacturers that are just getting into making electric cars are discovering that it's not all so simple. They have run into problems that Teslas were designed to avoid. I'm going to hold on to tsla for another couple of years while they hold the lead in development of electric cars. Then, maybe I'll be able to buy some SpaceX stock.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> Even considering this, GM's revenue was 7x greater than Tesla's in 2018.


That sounded impressive when I first read it.

But re-reading it now, you're saying that GM had 7x greater revenue in 2018, but they delivered 12x as many vehicles (2,954,037 vs. 244,920) as Tesla. So Tesla's margins are already greater than GM's, and as stated in Tesla's 2019Q3 earnings report, Tesla continues to optimize production to further increase margins on the Model 3.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Jumping again today... but most of the market is too. Approaching $340 as of 9:40 EDT.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Jumping again today... but most of the market is too. Approaching $340 as of 9:40 EDT.


$420 here we come!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

garsh said:


> Tesla isn't comparable to other "auto companies". Most of those companies now outsource the manufacturing of just about every part, and only concern themselves with design, engine development and final assembly.
> 
> To properly compare Tesla, think of Tesla as a combination of:
> 
> ...


you missed one of the biggest segments - software & tech (beyond just the autonomous category you included)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Some shorts are covering.

_"...-2.4mm shs over last week.... down -$2.94 billion over the last week..."_​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1188818486623199233


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

I like the design and certainly the price and functionality is amazing. But Wall Street doesn't agree-- TSLA down $14 pre-market...

[MOD NOTE - Moved from the 2nd teaser pix thread]


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I like the design and certainly the price and functionality is amazing. But Wall Street doesn't agree-- TSLA down $14 pre-market...


it also shot down after most every Tesla reveal night. that mostly is the FUD speaking, more than actual sentiment.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

Smart bet is to buy put and call options before reveal and enjoy the volatility!


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

Nom said:


> Smart bet is to buy put and call options before reveal and enjoy the volatility!


Really? I will sell you all the puts and calls you want. I bet I win. The smart money is selling options with a hedge. The implied volatility is almost always overpriced. This isn't just me saying it. Goldman Sachs did a backtest of options over 14,000 events. The worst performing strategy was what you are proposing.

Yesterday, a one-contract 20-DEC-19 350 straddle (long call and long put) would cost you $3168. Right now that same trade is pricing at $3175, a whopping profit of $8. The trade is theta negative $-29.82. Meaning it will lose that much on a daily basis. It's also delta negative $-63.59. So, if TSLA goes up $1 you will lose that much. For that trade to break even by expiration, you need TSLA to be at (or below) roughly $318 or at (or above) $382. How do you feel about those odds?

I don't mean to sound like a dick. I hope that I am not. But in my line of work, I see a lot of people doing bad trades because they don't understand how options work.
I trade and teach people how to trade for a living. I have traded Tesla for years and have never lost money on Tesla.


----------



## Eric714 (Feb 16, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> it also shot down after most every Tesla reveal night. that mostly is the FUD speaking, more than actual sentiment.


This was an example of what Wall Street calls "Buy the rumor. Sell the news." Typical for a lot of tech companies.


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

@Eric714 - You know this stuff better than I. But hey, I would have still made some money! Better than straight buying the call! 

I played with options 20+ years ago .... after a year of doing plenty of experimenting, I went back and looked close at how I did relative to just doing the old buy and hold on a diversified fund. I basically broke exactly even. Not worth all the effort. I stopped. Only thing I consistently made money on was selling covered calls.

All good - thanks for the education!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Eric714 said:


> never


Never and always are always exaggerations!


----------



## Pink Duck (Jun 11, 2019)

The 'pedo guy' defamation law court case starts today, likely with representation from Elon himself. Doesn't seem to have bothered pre-market action so far.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

Stock is up today in down market because Piper Jaffray analysts moved up their target price and said: "Tesla is a must own stock and the biggest disruptor we can find."


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

I have to say that with this latest wave of ‘competitive’ offerings, Analysts should see that Tesla just isn’t feeling the heat right now. While vehicles like the eTron and the Mach-E aren’t terrible by any means, there are definitely aspects that just don’t get near Tesla, be it AP/FSD capabilities, price or range.

With GF3 ramping up and the Y coming out quite soon now (even saw one analyst report saying potentially in Q1 though I’ll believe that when I see it....), the stock should really start popping.


----------



## Wooloomooloo (Oct 29, 2017)

Q1 deliveries for Model Y seems to be getting folks excited. Say whatever you want about self driving cars, the cyber-truck or Tesla's advantage in battery technology - a small SUV delivered 6 months ahead of schedule is big news. The American market is heavily skewed to SUVs, the Y could sell half a million next year and double that in 2021.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Wooloomooloo said:


> Q1 deliveries for Model Y seems to be getting folks excited. Say whatever you want about self driving cars, the cyber-truck or Tesla's advantage in battery technology - a small SUV delivered 6 months ahead of schedule is big news. The American market is heavily skewed to SUVs, the Y could sell half a million next year and double that in 2021.


I want to believe that Model Y is coming Q1, but I really thought they would have to expand gigafactory to support it, and that has been stagnant for a while. 
At least we know they can now take what they learned building out China and build facilities for Model Y _much_ quicker than they did for Model 3


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> At least we know they can now take what they learned building out China and build facilities for Model Y _much_ quicker than they did for Model 3


much of the China speed was due to the difference in obtaining permits I would expect. nothing can be done here until you wait for the jurisdiction to act. the China officials wanted Tesla to get the Shanghai factory up and running and aided in making that happen as fast as possible.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

JWardell said:


> I want to believe that Model Y is coming Q1, but I really thought they would have to expand gigafactory to support it, and that has been stagnant for a while. At least we know they can now take what they learned building out China and build facilities for Model Y _much_ quicker than they did for Model 3


I think they combined the S and X production lines a while back to create space for the Y. Assuming the Y doesn't significantly cannibalize Model 3 sales, they will eventually need to expand. Hopefully in the mean time they have also increased overall output capacity through efficiencies...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Mr. Spacely said:


> I think they combined the S and X production lines a while back to create space for the Y. Assuming the Y doesn't significantly cannibalize Model 3 sales, they will eventually need to expand. Hopefully in the mean time they have also increased overall output capacity through efficiencies...


i think the X was always built on the S line


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> i think the X was always built on the S line


Agreed, but I think they had two lines for handling S and X, and have consolidated that down to a single line now.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

It appears that there is an ongoing effort by TSLA short sellers to end their positions.
It looks like Ihor's earlier predictions were correct - there's little danger of an actual "short squeeze", and they'll most likely be able to exit their positions in an orderly fashion.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204780083019419648


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> It appears that there is an ongoing effort by TSLA short sellers to end their positions.
> It looks like Ihor's earlier predictions were correct - there's little danger of an actual "short squeeze", and they'll most likely be able to exit their positions in an orderly fashion.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204780083019419648


That's a lot of loss.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

iChris93 said:


> That's a lot of loss.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

garsh said:


>


And now with sound


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> much of the China speed was due to the difference in obtaining permits I would expect. nothing can be done here until you wait for the jurisdiction to act. the China officials wanted Tesla to get the Shanghai factory up and running and aided in making that happen as fast as possible.


Oh of course there is no matching china's speed with permitting, labor, and lots of other things. But Elon said himself, they were able to build off a ton of lessons learned in Fremont and optimize the equipment and logistics. I'm sure they learned even more this time...each new factory will be more efficient than the last. They should really be cranking things out next year. And they need to be, because demand for model Y should be stronger than the 3, as everyone wants crossovers not cars


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

*Tesla critic Jim Cramer turns into full-on bull: 'TSLA has all the ingredients of a winner'*

Some great quotes from the article:

_"About three months ago, his daughter drove a Model 3 from Oregon to San Francisco. Within 100 miles of the 600-mile trip, he was surprised to get a call from his daughter, who was raving about how it was nice being behind the wheel of the electric vehicle. His daughter told him to "buy one.""_​​_"On another occasion, Cramer was with his wife and they tried a Model X following an endorsement from another couple. "_​
You need to actually _drive_ a Tesla before you can start to understand what all the fuss is about.

_"However, he consulted one of the most skeptical CFOs in the world, who said this about Tesla. "*The company could raise two billion dollars in a heartbeat*," he said. Cramer took note of how even TSLA bears recognize that Tesla may have a breakout as soon as next year."_​
And there are enough financial institutions that believe Tesla will be successful that they'll have no problem borrowing money if they decide it will help them scale up more quickly than profits alone will allow.


----------



## telesquirrel (Jun 4, 2019)

Well, and if one is going to think of them as a car mfr, they should think of them as Ford in 1910, with all the disruptive/efficient business practices Ford introduced back then. Comparing them to a calcified Ford of today - c'mon.


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

A must watch. I can't believe this is happening!

Now Jim Cramer needs to tour Gigafactory Nevada and do a 1 on 1 interview with Elon Musk. He should tell the world that Tesla fundamentals are sound!


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

Accumulating TSLA any chance I get now.... I regret selling my shares back when TSLA dropped from $300-ish to $190's..... (stop loss).......Now I am only looking long term and I am not sweating the "short-selling" manipulation BS that is rampant (they love TSLA).......I think that TESLA has the potential to become a trillion dollar company over the next decade..... and I will be along for the ride (hopefully it is all up from here.....think of it as having gotten in on Amazon or Google in its infancy)........just going to keep on taking advantage of any dips that swing our way.....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

52 week high this morning


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> 52 week high this morning


This feels like a pump and dump to me...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> This feels like a pump and dump to me...


What in your opinion is providing the "pump"?
And who in your opinion will be dumping?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> 52 week high this morning


We're getting close to the historical high of 389.61.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> What in your opinion is providing the "pump"?
> And who in your opinion will be dumping?


The news of the EV credit extension bill is the only thing that seems like could move it this much. I think it'll close around 380-382 then drop precipitously ($10-12 a share) tomorrow. But that's just my guess following this stock through the years.

The day traders / hedge fund traders are the ones that will dump it and re-buy it later.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

china is also up and running with holding lots full of cars being loaded on car carriers.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

slasher016 said:


> The news of the EV credit extension bill is the only thing that seems like could move it this much. I think it'll close around 380-382 then drop precipitously ($10-12 a share) tomorrow. But that's just my guess following this stock through the years.
> 
> The day traders / hedge fund traders are the ones that will dump it and re-buy it later.


That's just trading on news. "Pump & dump" refers to a specific type of fraud.

Also, I don't consider dropping by 3% ($10-$12) a day after climbing by 5% ($20) to be "precipitous". That's fairly normal volatility for this stock.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

garsh said:


> That's just trading on news. "Pump & dump" refers to a specific type of fraud.
> 
> Also, I don't consider dropping by 3% ($10-$12) a day after climbing by 5% ($20) to be "precipitous". That's fairly normal volatility for this stock.


Yeah I didn't mean a pump and dump in the illegal sense.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

The tax credit may help a bit, but here is the real reason TSLA is up today: "Tesla shares rose nearly 6% after a Credit Suisse analyst conceded the car maker has an advantage over its competitors in the realm of electric vehicle battery production and development."


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

slasher016 said:


> Yeah I didn't mean a pump and dump in the illegal sense.


I took your post as accusing @MelindaV of pump and dump, which is why a gave it a "funny." I apologize for jumping to that conclusion, but it wasn't clear what you were referring to. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

A little bit of a squeeze? 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1206976316941189120


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I noticed today's activity showed a big buy just before 1 PM today. It looks like someone saw a local minimum and struck in a significant buy before it rose too much. Either a day trader or automated buy ... possible.

Bob Wilson


----------



## RocketRay (Jun 6, 2018)

My $5000 investment back in April is already about $3700 more valuable. It'll be interesting when the Model Y starts delivery early, GF3 starts delivering in China. Long term the Cybertruck is gonna have a big effect too.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

RocketRay said:


> My $5000 investment back in April is already about $3700 more valuable. It'll be interesting when the Model Y starts delivery early, GF3 starts delivering in China. Long term the Cybertruck is gonna have a big effect too.


the China built Model 3s are expected to start delivery any day now, if not already.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Stock is flying high again today. Pleasantly surprised after the big surge this week that there wasn't much of a pullback.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

slasher016 said:


> Stock is flying high again today. Pleasantly surprised after the big surge this week that there wasn't much of a pullback.


Dang! I'm going to offer a small lot sell at $410 $420/share.

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. Up to $394 now.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

*$395*

*







*


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> Dang! I'm going to offer a small lot sell at $410/share.
> 
> Bob Wilson


May I suggest $420 per ounce, um, per share?


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Hit $400 this morning...wow.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

$404 - TSLAQ not found.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice opinion piece by Sandy Munro:





A superior product will eventually be reflected in the stock price.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

So I'm guessing the surprise 2 grand acceleration boost upgrade is going to help...boost... end of quarter quite a bit


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

...yet another new high today


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1208067459649024002
And Ihor's article:

*TESLA SHORT LOSSES & COVERING TURNING INTO A SQUEEZE*

_What was a seven month long "hug" is turning into a full-blown "squeeze"._​


----------



## Pink Duck (Jun 11, 2019)

Anyone notice the 1.14 million shares traded on Thu start? Coinciding with a breakout-pattern, where intra-day and end-day highs both ended above $385 and $386.99 respectively on Wednesday (can even see the surge just after $389 late Wed when traders realised it wouldn't end below $385), interestingly with two instances of support levels just above $400 since. Seems likely there'll be the usual dip after Q4 update letter but I suspect the limit of breakout might be around 17th or 18th Jan 2020 in the short term.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

419.82 

So close.


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

$419.90


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

*$420.42*


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

for a little perspective, June 3rd the price was at $178.97, so in 203 days, it has risen $241 dollars/share. or an average of $1.18 every single day.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Dear SEC,

_The following order executed on 12/23/2019 at 10:52 AM, Eastern time: _​​_Account: ******
Transaction type: *Sell*
Order type: *Limit*
*Security: TESLA INC (TSLA)*
Quantity: **** share(s)*
Price:* _*$420.00*​
*FUNDING ASSURED!*

Bob Wilson


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)




----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Pretty happy Elon didn't sell out to the Saudis now, eh?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Dr. J said:


>






Bob Wilson


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

How could you miss Elon's spectacular tweet today when the stock crossed $420:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209142364473843713


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I think Teslarati's tweet was just subtle enough.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209149790333915140


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Evaluating the risks facing Tesla:


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Between now and the Q4 2019 announcements, I expect the SHORT squeeze to continue. One signature is the after-hours increase that I suspect are SHORT sellers trying to quietly lose less now than the whole lot in 2020. Regardless, margin calls at the end of 2019 are likely to close out their books for the tax year.

Bob Wilson


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

$434.50 $434.70 in pre-market trading. (20¢ jump in the time it took me to type that and go back and double check the price!)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

anyone have a prediction to what new high price we will see in Q1 2020? feels like it easily can pass $450 at this rate.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

"Buy on the rumor; sell on the news." I am long the stock, but think the run is over for a month or two...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the dip today has to do with shorts and end of year taxes. 

looking at any of the stock message boards make that pretty undeniable. there are some thinking it will be back below $270 by the end of the day :tearsofjoy:


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> there are some thinking it will be back below $270 by the end of the day


Then there will be Monday and Tuesday trading ... after thinking about it over the weekend. <GRINS>

Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This is interesting. Price increases are due to people jumping in, rather than short-sellers covering.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210587640078229518


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> the dip today has to do with shorts and end of year taxes.
> 
> looking at any of the stock message boards make that pretty undeniable. there are some thinking it will be back below $270 by the end of the day :tearsofjoy:


I just checked for the first time today. What dip?


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I noticed:








When Elon tweeted $420 about TSLA stock price, the SEC leap in to fine him and Tesla. But this TSLA short who makes money by 'talking down' Tesla, remains ignored by the SEC. In 2-3 days, we'll see the Elon preliminary numbers and 5-6 weeks later, the official financials. If as expected, Tesla has good numbers and the stock price recovers, perhaps the SEC needs a complaint letter?

Actually it could have been a SHORT slap like in the classic movie, _Airplane_:








This may be an attempt to stop the SHORT-squeeze panic.

Bob Wilson


----------



## VoltageDrop (Sep 16, 2018)

...TSLA moving around today......shorters must be in a panic.......


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

bwilson4web said:


> When Elon tweeted $420 about TSLA stock price, the SEC leap in to fine him and Tesla. But this TSLA short who makes money by 'talking down' Tesla, remains ignored by the SEC.


The main differences between the company's CEO talking up the share price and some short talking it down are the CEO's responsibility to the corporation, his insider knowledge and his duty to shareholders--none of which is shared by the short. The short has an opinion; the CEO has knowledge and responsibility. That's my opinion, anyway.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...rounding-tweet-from-teslas-musk-idUSKCN1M8139


----------

